# Auto World & Dash Motorsports Avanti's



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Got my AW Avanti last night. Quite a difference between it and the DM Avanti

nose to nose:









Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Tail to tail:










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Overhead view:










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Looking at the front:










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

My opinions:

-AW looks closer to the real car. They were long and narrow.
-I prefer the separate chrome bumpers of the DM.
-I will try narrow wheels on the AW, don't care for the wheels sticking out.
-DM is more nostalgic of 60's slot cars, I LIKE IT!
-AW truer to real. I LIKE IT!

Avanti's have always been one of my favorite cars. My friends and I used to drive the salesmaen crazy at the Studebaker dealership always going in and sitting in the Avanti's. (stop trying to figure out how old I am, I'm 54)

I have all of the colors of the DM Avanti with different wheels & tires. I will probably buy more. I will get more of the AW Avanti's and put different wheels & tires on them too.

Thanks Auto World and Dash Motorsports!

Marty


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

There is an Avanti that's parked in someone's driveway in Goshen, Indiana. It's in great shape.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Try the RRR wheels sets on them. They seem perfect from the Dash bodies


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> Try the RRR wheels sets on them. They seem perfect from the Dash bodies


I know! The RRR wheels on them look great!

Marty


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the cool write-up on these two Cars, Marty. 

In the few odd photos that I have seen around HT & Bay of these cars, I was never sure if the rear wheels were centered in the openings or not. Your pics confirm that they are both off. Did the 1:1 cars look this way too? I think that I see (in the top veiw) an Aurora chassis under the DM body, right? If you have time, can you switch the two bodies in a photo to see if they fit better? Thanks!


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

*dash bodies suck*

id rather run topless than to have to run one i think the aw bodies are much better how bout his baha cheeta (misspell)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

dhamby123 said:


> id rather run topless than to have to run one i think the aw bodies are much better how bout his baha cheeta (misspell)


misspelled? Some better grammer would not go amiss either. I too did not like the look of the Dash Cheetah, but it turns out it should have been made for a different chassis and then would have been fine. Dash sell the body without chassis and it looks really good.

For some reason there seems to be a great deal of trouble getting the factories in China to get the wheel clearance right. The AW McLaren is a joke, and it does not need much work to make it look OK.

But to say Dash or AW 'suck' is a bit silly in my book. When they get it right their stuff is great...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Thanks for the cool write-up on these two Cars, Marty.
> 
> In the few odd photos that I have seen around HT & Bay of these cars, I was never sure if the rear wheels were centered in the openings or not. Your pics confirm that they are both off. Did the 1:1 cars look this way too? I think that I see (in the top veiw) an Aurora chassis under the DM body, right? If you have time, can you switch the two bodies in a photo to see if they fit better? Thanks!


You're welcome!

Manufacturers and resin casters both have to decide if they are going to make the bodies fit original T-Jet chassis or the new AW. As we all know the mounting posts are different and wheelbases are different.

While I don't always agree with slot car manufacturers I try to be objective and sometimes add a little constructive criticism. To start name calling is uncalled for. Until I work for the company and better understand why certain decisions are made, I TRY to keep my feelings to myself.

Again, Thank you AW and DM for your efforts.

Marty


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yes I think the AW body looks more like the real car...

I look forward to seeing some pics with the RRR wheels and slim tires... :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have an original Atlas Avanti that I don't run because it is badly cracked and repaired. I got a Dash Avanti when they came out, and it is a very faithful reproduction of the Atlas car, with the exception that the wheelwells are opened larger to accommodate Tuff-Ones size wheels. Though I can tell that the proportions of the AW car are much closer to the 1:1 car, I really like the Dash version, partly because it's short wheelbase. It's the same thing with the new AW Camaro... it's much more accurate than the old Aurora one, but I still have a soft spot for the old misshapen Tjet version. Go figure...

Anyway, here's a couple pics of my old Atlas Avanti for comparison with the new ones. You'll see that just about the only differences between the Dash car and this one are the emblems on the front valance and hood, and the bumperettes under the rear bumper.










--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I like them both and I have both. I think I prefer the Dash Motors a little more, but that just me. 
Jerry


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Good stuff Marty.THanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I adapted a standard AFX chassis to fit the dash cheetah roadster, after much frustration fiddling with the T-jet setup. It scoots. The fender gap was fixed by installing AFX speciallty wheels with .510 Lo-pro silicone tires from Frank the Racer. The ride height was improved inspite of the larger wheel set up due to the lower slung chassis. The only drawback is no rear screw mount on the chassis. I'm still boggled why Dash would create a repop bod based on the tyco -s dimensions. The shopping basket handle, er I mean roll bar doesnt seem quite right either. An easy fix at any rate. I was somewhat disappointed with this body.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Need Auto World McLaren Can Am Body Height Fix*

[/B]


Montoya1 said:


> misspelled? Some better grammer would not go amiss either. I too did not like the look of the Dash Cheetah, but it turns out it should have been made for a different chassis and then would have been fine. Dash sell the body without chassis and it looks really good.
> 
> For some reason there seems to be a great deal of trouble getting the factories in China to get the wheel clearance right. The AW McLaren is a joke, and it does not need much work to make it look OK.
> 
> But to say Dash or AW 'suck' is a bit silly in my book. When they get it right their stuff is great...


As Pat Dennis has told the story about the Tyco Pro 427 Cobra A/P, Chinese toy engineers just decide they don't like the way we say it's supposed to look, or they don't think it should be that way, so they make changes as they see fit. I've been sitting on my AW McLaren for four years waiting for the time I finally work on it to fix the ride height. I've just never taken it out to check it out. How did you fix yours? Need some advice on a fix. McLaren is pretty stoopid looking as a Monster Truck!

Gene


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

thunderjetgene said:


> [/B]
> I've been sitting on my AW McLaren for four years waiting
> Gene


Who do you think you are? Horton?:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Remounting AW bodys....*



thunderjetgene said:


> [/B]I've been sitting on my AW McLaren for four years waiting for the time I can finally work on it to fix the ride height. How did you fix yours? Need some advice on a fix. Gene


Gene... Maybe this will work. Go to post #203, courtesy of the Hilltop crew. :thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2440112&highlight=screwdriver+method#post2440112


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Marty said:


> My opinions:
> 
> -AW looks closer to the real car. They were long and narrow.
> -I prefer the separate chrome bumpers of the DM.
> ...


FYI - The Dash Avanti was patterned after the Faller Avanti.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

lenny said:


> FYI - The Dash Avanti was patterned after the Faller Avanti.


I didn't know that. I thought it was the Atlas Avanti.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Marty said:


> I didn't know that. I thought it was the Atlas Avanti.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


you're right. Atlas. sorry... brain fart...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

lenny said:


> you're right. Atlas. sorry... brain fart...


WHOO! Good thing!:thumbsup: Now I don't have to go searching for a Faller Avanti!:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

